# UGJ help



## reg (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a 135G (60x23x18) that I am setting up. I would like to use a UGJ system. Read the article with one option- at this link http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ug_jets.php using rio 2100 pumps and marinelands reverse flow. Then saw another setup http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight= using penguin 1140 powerheads. Both were really great and I thank the authors for all the information.
My question-I would like to use egg crate on the bottom of the tank. Possible glue the PVC pipe to the eggcrate and use the second setup that was designed by Brian Flint. Since there is a crossbar on the top of the tank, would it be wise to cut the eggcrate in half and put one UGJ on each piece of eggcrate. Does it matter which power head I use? Would like to use two powerheads for a total of 12 jets, exactly like the one Brian designed. I am leaning toward a Eheim 2028 as well. Would like to get this going soon. All comments and suggestions are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

I am going to be trying to use a cap 2200 or 3200 to run my system. They were suppose to arrive by now and I would have more information for you but they were out of stock and are just getting shipped out today... Wont get them for at least a couple weeks...

In terms of gluing the pipes... I dont think thats necessary really. You wont be able to change the setup if you dont like it that way. I wouldnt glue.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

Using the eggcrate is a good idea that I'm implementing as well. Instead of gluing it though, just get a pack of zip ties/cable ties to put them where you want. They'll stay put as long as you want until you cut them free.

I'd do it in two pieces so that you can build them out of the tank and then put them in. You can then join the tubing in the tank or use two independent systems with two powerheads. I'd vote for the latter myself.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

I finallllllly got my UGJ system working the way I want it to. I've got 2 cap 3600's powering 8 jets. I think my flowrate is actually quite good on all of the jets. I still could probably position my ornaments a bit better so that some of them dont act as nets that catch the debris the jets keep off the floor, but right now I'm not too worried. It'll be easier vacuuming those off than the debris off the sand substrate.

I did a bit of a *custom* jet system that I'm contemplating writing an article for. I wish I took some pictures, but if need be I'd just reproduce a couple of the parts in my system since they are all now at the bottom of my tank and Im not digging them up.

I have all of the jets on one system. Not two systems each with 4 jets. I've heard people say its not a good idea but I did some innovation that makes it work real well. I still wonder if there is one part of my system where the jets are counter acting against each other but the flowrate is perfect so I dont really care.

I have my two pumps in the back corners of my tank and I have them blowing in a system that looks kind of like this:

P.....I.......................I........P
|........................................|
|.......o.......................o......|
|.......|.........o---o.......|.......|
|------|---------|--------|------|
|....................|...................|
|....................|...................|
|..............o__|__o.............|
o.......................................o

Ok so my diagram kinda sucks but the o's are all the jets and the P is the Pumps. My tank is 4x2x2 and the pumps go around the outside of the tank basically. The bottom corner ones clear out the corners into the middle where the bottom two middle ones wisk it towards the back where the other jets eventually take it to my intakes for my filters.

The jets are all angled well (better than my diagram displays) to push everything to the back of the tank and those back jets keep it off the ground back there.

The problem I faced when I first setup this system is that the water was going straight from the pumps out those bottom corner jets. So those were too powerful and the rest were all too weak. Im sure you guys can see the flaw in my system, *and this is where my innovation comes in.*

what I had to do was direct the water to the middle 6 pumps. I wanted to have a bit of a scoop INSIDE the pump that scoops the flowing water to those other pumps. I had to saw my pipes on a 45 degree angle right along where the T is so that its a smooth turn for the water. Then I inserted pieces of plastic into the groove I just sawed that went into the pipe and scooped the water the way I wanted it to go.

I used an old sour cream lid for the plastic that I slid in. I had to cut it to size and you can basically control exactly how the water flows. There are even perfect lines on the pipes that you can saw along to make a perfect angle so that the scoop scoops it exactly into the 90 degree angled pipe you want it to. Now half the water goes to that bottom jet and half to the other jets (or more if you make the plastic scoop go futher into the pipe, its completely under your control.) The plastic is just sturdy enough that the water doesnt push it over and the grooves from the saw help to keep it strong.

I did this for four areas of my system. The water scoops into the middle and then a bit is scooped into the first two jets from each side heading towards the middle. The other 4 the jets water just crashes into each other and is forced out evenly.

After I put the pieces of plastic in to scoop the water in the pipe I just sealed it with silicon and tested out the results a day later. It works perfectly. As soon as I turned on the jets debris lifted off my substrate and was all over. Eventually it worked itself towards the back.

The beauty of this is that you can control the water almost to an exact science. You can look inside the pipe when setting up the scoops to see how much its scooping. You can make it scoop 1/4, 1/3, 1/2, 3/4 or whatever amount of water you want it to and its sturdy enough to do the job perfectly and if you cut it on the angle I did its a real smooth turn for the water so pressure isnt lost. I'll try to get some pictures but I have no where to host the pictures.

The cuts are on the hardware like T's and and the +'s that divide the pipes. You cut like this:
......|....|.../ <-- This is where you cut and insert the scoop and you can see how itd scoop the water down. 
___|....|/___
........../...... <----- water is flowing this way....
___......____
......|....|
......|....|

Mods can let me know if they'd like an article with pics and Id do it up.

EDIT: My diagrams are all effed up. Is there a way to keep spacing where I put it? I put in periods for now. Any period just envision it as a space.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Actually if I wanted the water to go down I'd cut this way:

.......|....|... 
.___|....|___ 
................. <----- water is flowing this way.... 
___./.....____ 
...../|....| 
.../..|....|

^
|______ Thats where I'd cut to scoop the water down...


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Real pictures would do this idea so much more justice, it works incredibly well.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sorry but I got confused about the scoop explanation area but I'm glad it worked for you.

If you did get the chance to add pictures etc then yeah, they would help with explaining your idea.

Maybe I'll try reading it again in a couple of days and see if I understand better as I have the same pumps as you and will be implementing an UGJ in the 125g I'm planning on setting up.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll try to get some and post em in my tank area or something. Also when my picture gets approved then it'll show my UGJ system as well. So check back for a pic of what my pipe layout is at the least.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Much appreciated and will do :thumb:


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

The pic of my orginal design is in my tanks section now. You can see how the flow would go straight down the bottom corner jets but instead I scooped it at that first T with the method I described above and now it flows very well to all the jets. More pics to come... eventually.

Also, the jets are no longer powered by my filters so there are two powerheads in the tank 6 inches below the surface still raised up. Works wonderfully.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the props I certainly appreciate it!

I would not glue anything except "T" that attaches to the pump, that way you have more versality for future changes. I would use the egg crate but see no reason to glue or attach it at all - however if it eases your mind I would do as suggested and use zip ties.

Good luck and please post progress pics!


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I re-read your ideas and it certainly is very innovative. Also, I understood it a bit better this time around; joys of being old :lol:

If it were possible, a couple of pictures of the 'T' cuts demonstrating the scoop creation and method would be a great help.

As for hosting pictures - I use Photobucket.com - it's free and easy. Another option is Google's Picasa.

Regards,
D


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmmm, I didnt know of these hosting sites. I'll try to get some of those done up this weekend and see if I can get them posted, it doesnt take very long at all so stand by and I'll see what I can do! I know it was a bit confusing and long the first read through but pics will help! Cheers!


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've submitted an article to the site about the UGJ flow scoops that I've dreamt up. I'll let you guys know if its going to get posted. It more than likely will. I hope! I'll post here if and when it gets posted.


----------



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

would love to see pics....very confusing


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyone that wants pics just PM me their email address and I can send you the article thats in with the site hopefully to be added to the library. The article has pictures in it. It's not that confusing. Very simple to impliment and it improved my jets *immensely*


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

I dont know how to make these smaller. I edited them in photo bucket to be smaller and then hit apply but they still come up massive. But here they are...


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent photo's. They come up fine here on the forum. Also, reading your article plus these latest pictures explains it all very clearly. :thumb:


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

D-007 said:


> Excellent photo's. They come up fine here on the forum. Also, reading your article plus these latest pictures explains it all very clearly. :thumb:


What you think about the idea? For people implimenting new systems they can control the flow of any of their jets by doing this. It takes 5 mins to do one scoop too. Aside from the cure time on the silicone. Also, rough up the PVC before applying the silicone to help it stick well.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't speak for anyone else but I think the idea is a great help/tip. I"ll be using it when I put together my UGJ in the 125g setup ..... after I get through all my other 'honey-do' list items :lol:


----------

